# First Female VP Candidate Geraldine Ferraro Dies At 75



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Family Spokesperson: Ferraro Dies At Boston Hospital*

*BOSTON -- *The first woman to run for U.S. vice president on a major party ticket has died. Geraldine Ferraro was 75.

A family friend acting as a spokeswoman for the family said Ferraro, who was diagnosed with blood cancer in 1998, died Saturday at Massachusetts General Hospital.

Ferraro was an obscure New York City congresswoman when she was catapulted to national prominence at the 1984 Democratic convention. Walter Mondale chose her to run with him against incumbents Ronald Reagan and George H. W. Bush.

Full Story:
First Female VP Candidate Geraldine Ferraro Dies At 75 - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'll just revert to what I was taught growing up.... _*De mortuis nil nisi bonum*_


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

My enduring memory of her is when George H.W. Bush mopped the floor with her during the V.P. debate in 1984.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

never had any feelings about the woman either way.

just feeling old now since Liz and now Ferraro have kicked off.


----------

